# Weissenhaus-Dazendorf in der Nacht zum 3. Oktober! Wer hat Bock?



## Fischbox (30. September 2003)

Jippieaieh:z :z :z ! 

Das Wasser wird kälter und die Fische stehen wieder vermehrt unter Land. Genau aus diesem Grund werde ich mit meinem zauseligen Cousin Kai in der Nacht von Donnerstag auf Freitag den Strand von Weissenhaus oder Dazendorf/Kembs unsicher machen. Hat noch jemand Zeit und Lust dabei zu helfen? Wird sicher 'ne spaßige Sache, denn ich werde unter anderem meine ersten Versuche mit der Fliegenrute absolvieren, und daher wäre es natürlich günstig wenn genügend Kollegen vor Ort sind die mich aus der zu erwartenden Schnurverwicklung befreien können  . Vielleicht hat aber auch jemand ein paar gute Tipps parat? 

Ob das jetzt genau diese Strände werden, das weiß ich noch nicht. Kommt ganz auf den Wind an. Vielleicht geht geht das auch auf die Insel oder an eine andere gigantisch gute Stelle die jemand von Euch vorschlägt?!

Also wer Lust hat, in diesem Thread wird sich verabredet. 

Allen anderen die woanders ihr Glück versuchen, wünsche ich jede Menge Petri Heil!!!!


----------



## Truttafriend (30. September 2003)

ich düs nach DK zu den Mefos. Wäre sonst gerne mit dir losgezogen#h


----------



## xbxmxnn (30. September 2003)

Ich war letzte Woche in Dazendorf, war echt nicht viel los; in Weissenhaus dagegen wurde recht gut gefangen; bei Ostwind empfehle ich auf jeden Fall die andere Seite von Sütel bis Rosenfelde, da habe ich auch vorletzte Woche schon ganz gut gefangen!


----------



## MichaelB (30. September 2003)

Moin,

ich glaube die Ostsee ist doch noch etwas warm... wir werden am Freitag mal checken was die Platten im Hafen so machen.

Mit theactor und MichiHH werde ich voraussichtlich in drei Wochen mal unter der Woche sehn was an der Küste geht. 
Ich muß dringend die neue Rolle und die Wathose einweihen  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Jungmefoangler (30. September 2003)

ich würde gerne....aber komm ja nicht zur ostsee weil erst 15......
wünsch euch viel spass und freu mich auf den bericht#h


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (30. September 2003)

Ich will auch los - erscheine dann mit Südlicht.

Grüße Stephan


----------



## MxkxFxsh (30. September 2003)

So ein schönes langes Wochenende naht da, na da werde ich wohl auch losziehen, mit meiner Rennbanane. Nur werde ich auch dänische Gewässer aufsuchen. :k
Viel Spass allen ! :m #h


----------



## Meerforellenfan (30. September 2003)

bock habe ich auch nur leider wohl keine zeit , mal schauen, vielleicht schafft íhr es ja vorher mal genau den standort anzugeben


----------



## Fischbox (30. September 2003)

Das mit dem genauen Standort ist so eine Sache. Tja, die Windansage im Moment sagt, das es mit Stärke 2-3 aus NW-W-SW hauchen wird. Vielleicht sollte man sich zum Spinn-und Fliegenfischen dann eher im angesprochenen Bereich von Sütel bis Rosenfelde aufhalten, oder liege ich da jetzt komplett falsch? ;+ Expertenmeinungen sind hier gefragt .


----------



## Matrix (30. September 2003)

Moin Fischbox,
wollt ihr eventuell auch wieder den ein oder anderen qm Regenwald retten ??
Lust hätte ich schon, sag nur im Board bescheid wohin die Reise geht..
Gruß
Jan


----------



## Dorschdiggler (30. September 2003)

...klar ist die Lust vorhanden...sach Bescheid Fischbox....
Egal wo....:q 
Und @ Stephan.... wenn die mit der Schnur genauso fix sind wie mit dem Katalog, dann kann ich am WE schon mal testen gehen :q


----------



## Fischbox (30. September 2003)

@Matrix

...aber ganz bestimmt wird auch der Regenwald von diesem Angeltrip profitieren. Wir Angler sind schließlich Naturschützer durch und durch.
Der genaue Angelplatz wird bestimmt in diesem Thread noch ausdiskutiert, auf jeden Fall melde ich mich aber kurz vor Reisebeginn hier, und sag Bescheid wo das hingeht.


----------



## theactor (30. September 2003)

Hi,

uiiiiiiiii - das könnte sogar klappen....
ich habe nur keine genauen Vorstellungen von den genauen Ortsbeschreibungen, die Ihr da von euch gebt.
Letzte Woche war in Weissenhaus (mit Stein) noch kein einiziger Fisch bereit, unsren Köder zu nehmen...aber allein: SPINNFISCHEN! OSTSEE!! BOARDIES!!!

Hoffe, ich kriege es hin...

Greetz,
theactor #h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (30. September 2003)

...Watt...Sönke anner Ostsee...neee...niemals :q ... ausserdem ist am Donnerstag um 20:00 Uhr Vorstellung....oder etwa nich ?? hab ich da was verpasst ;+ 
Wär shön, wenn es klappen würde Sönke....


----------



## theactor (30. September 2003)

Hi,

@Dorschdiggler: eigentlich richtig aber die letzten drei Mausefalle-Vorstellungen spielt ein Kollege. 
So gesehen mein letztes abends-Angel-WE... denn ab 10. gibts das neue Stück bis Ende des Jahres...

Könnte Do erst nach der Probe los  und müsste auch rel. früh wieder heim wegen Probe am Freitag...aber lieber kurz als gar nicht!!

Das wär schööön...

Gruß,
Sönke


----------



## MichaelB (30. September 2003)

Moin,

@theentzugserscheinungstor: na jetzt willste es aber wissen, morgen Hafen, übermorgen Küste, überübermorgen nochmal Hafen... seh zu und viiiiiel Petri #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## marioschreiber (30. September 2003)

@Fischbox: Fliegenfischen? Was für ´ne Rute ist es denn nun geworden?

@Stephan: Gruß an Eric! Bis wann bleibt er nochmal?

Allen viel Erfolg!


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (30. September 2003)

@ Mario: Eric bleibt bis Montag ... so, nun muß ich aber los nach Lübeck.Ihn abholen.

Wir sehen uns dann spätestens Freitag.

@ all : Wie wäre es mit Dahme Steilküste oder Süssau ?

Grüße Stephan


----------



## Dorschdiggler (30. September 2003)

> theentzugserscheinungstor


 :q :q :q ...wie ein Junkie auf der Jagd nach dem Megakick....:q 



> Wie wäre es mit Dahme Steilküste oder Süssau


 ....kann doch kurzfristig entschieden werden  ..... dann kann ich Dir die Kohle auch gleich bar geben :q 



> Was für ´ne Rute ist es denn nun geworden?


 ...würde mich auch interessieren Thomas


----------



## Fischbox (1. Oktober 2003)

@Vossi+Mario

Eigentlich wollte ich mein Gerät erst in 2-3 Tagen der Öffentlichkeit vorstellen, denn dann kann ich gleich ein Foto mit dem ersten Küsten-Fliegen-Dorsch in den Beitrag mit reinpfrimeln. Aber wegen der Neugier und weil Ihr mich alle so toll beraten habt (Ace hat mich auch mit guten Tipps bombardiert):

Greys of Alnwick GRX Länge 9'6" AFTMA 7/8 

Rolle - Okuma Airstream 

Schnur Cortland 444 SL

Hab natürlich bei uns am See schon mal ein paar Trockenübungen ohne Vorfach und Haken gemacht. Dabei lagen dann so 12-14 Meter Schnur ziemlich verbogen auf dem Wasser. Als Anfang ging das schon denke ich und die Feinheiten werdet Ihr mir schon verklickern.


----------



## theactor (1. Oktober 2003)

HI,

@MB & DD: ja, irgendwie sowas...nachdem Bellyboatangler auch gerade gemeldet hat, hat etliche Dorsche seinem Gladsax nicht widerstehen konnten.. :l 

Greetz,
thejunkietor  #h 

P.S. ahm.. udn wohin gehts nu?! ;+


----------



## Bellyboatangler (1. Oktober 2003)

Würde auch gerne kommen, nur habe ich vom 2-3.10 das alljährliche Besäufnis mit Freunden und meinen Bruder. Danach kann ich nur noch Taxi fahren, besser fahren lassen!:q Und WE muß ich arbeiten und bin ab Samstagabend beruflich paar Tage unterwegs.


----------



## Zwergpirat (1. Oktober 2003)

Tja Leute, Zeit hätte ich, Lust hätte ich auch, aber ich habe dieses Wochenende definitv keinen fahrbahren (motorisieten) Untersatz:c 

Da ich in meiner näheren Umgebung schon als  Mitfahrgelegenheitsschnorrer verrufen bin, möchte ich vermeiden, daß mich hier das gleiche Schicksal ereilt 

Allerdings ist es natürlich so, daß man bei näherer Betrachtung zugestehen muß, daß mein Wohnort nur einige 100m von der Autobahnauffahrt Lübeck-Mitte an der A 1 entfernt liegt  , so daß schon ein klitzekleiner Schwenk genügen würde... ; na ja lassen wir das:q 

Bis morgen ist ja noch ein wenig Zeit


----------



## marioschreiber (1. Oktober 2003)

> Hab natürlich bei uns am See schon mal ein paar Trockenübungen ohne Vorfach und Haken gemacht.



Für einen sauberen Wurf solltest du immer ein Vorfach dran haben!
Die Schnur streckt sich wesendlich besser und du vermeidest so auch das "Peitschenknallen" eher.
Perfekt wäre es wenn du eine Fliege ohne Hakenspitze, ein kurzes Stück Pfeifenreiniger  oder ein Büschel Wolle ans Vorfach knüpfst.
Du wirst sehen, du wirfst zwar nicht weiter, aber SCHÖNER


----------



## Fischbox (1. Oktober 2003)

@Stephan



> Wie wäre es mit Dahme Steilküste oder Süssau



Ich kenne die beiden Strände nicht und weiß auch nicht wie ich dort hingelange, aber wenn du meinst daß das dort gut ist, warum nicht!!
Windtechnisch haben die Wetterfuzzies weiter westliche Wind um 3 im Kopf. Halten sich die Dorsche und Meerforellen bei solchen Windverhältnissen dort gerne auf, dann nix wie hin da. :z :z :z 
Ich bin aber auch für jeden anderen Vorschlag dankbar. Hauptsache Küste!!!!:l 

Hat man dort eigentlich eine Steilküste als Windschutz im Rücken, daß ich meine neue Fliegenrute nicht mehr als  nötig vergewaltigen muß?!

Wer ist denn nun eigentlich definitiv mit dabei?

Mein Cousin Kai, Thomas selber, ...????


----------



## Jungmefoangler (1. Oktober 2003)

würd auch so gerne kommen,aber wie gesagt komm ja nicht hin 
wünsch euch viele fische  #h :s


----------



## Matrix (1. Oktober 2003)

Moin Fischbox,
bin dabei!! Ich weiß nur noch nicht so genau wie ich angeln soll..
BellyB, Spinnen vom Strand, Brandungsangeln... Oh ich kann mich einfach nicht entscheiden..
PS: mit Dahme wäre ich doch sehr einverstanden !!
Gruß
Jan


----------



## Meerforellenfan (1. Oktober 2003)

@ fischbox habe dir eine pm geschickt


----------



## MichaelB (1. Oktober 2003)

Moin,

@Fischbox mit Rücksicht auf unseren Mutation Ed: da gibt es doch so ein kleines buntes Heftchen in dem die Strände und Anfahrten beschreiben sind... :q :q :q 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Fischbox (1. Oktober 2003)

Jau, genau dieses Heftchen (liegt gerade vor mir) werde ich ihm zusammen mit einer Packung Sago (ersatzweise auch ein Krombacher) ans Herz legen. :q :q :q


----------



## Dorschdiggler (1. Oktober 2003)

:r :r ....muss mich für morgen Abend abmelden...ich werde sicher nicht vor 18:00 Uhr aus der Firma kommen (wie immer vor einem Urlaub)....:r ...dafür greife ich dann am Freitag zu frühester Stunde an :q .....


----------



## Meerforellenfan (1. Oktober 2003)

zu spät alle dicken schon weggefangen :q


----------



## Fischbox (1. Oktober 2003)

So, ich muß jetzt los und mich von meinem Mädel verabschieden
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Ich gehe jetzt mal von Dahme aus. Sollten die Küstenexperten andere Vorstellungen haben, so teilt mir das doch bitte mit. Ist kein Problem, hauptsache wir angeln dort wo die besten Aussichten bestehen. 

Meine Telefonnummer ist 0170/3236958, mein Auto hört auf das Kürzel GF-AU-992 und mich erkennt man daran, daß ich so aussehe wie mein Avatar.


..und Sönke, du siehst bitte zu, daß du morgen abend auch Zeit findest!!


----------



## MichiHH (1. Oktober 2003)

@Fischbox:
Das ist praktisch,hab auch mit viel Glück ein Avatar gekriegt das aussieht wie ich!:q 

Hab eben Sönke und Fischkoopp beim Buttangeln besucht und wir haben beschlossen morgen gegen 17h bei mir zu starten, d.h. 
mit uns 3 ist so gegen 18.30-19h an der Küste zu rechnen.


----------



## marioschreiber (1. Oktober 2003)

Ich komme gerade von der Kuste!
Leider Keine Mefo, aber um 20.15 Uhr biss ein schöner 50er Dorsch bei meinem Kumpel (Fliegenrute). 15 Minuten später erwischte ich auch noch einen ca. 50er mit der Fliege :z .Leider schlitzte er im letzten Moment aus.

Aber allein für den Sonnenuntergang hat es sich mal wieder gelohnt!:


----------



## marioschreiber (1. Oktober 2003)

:k


----------



## marioschreiber (1. Oktober 2003)

:l


----------



## Meerforellenfan (1. Oktober 2003)

mario deine bilder werden ja immer noch besser, unglaubliches panorama

dorsch im flachen an der fliegenrute das ist sicher auch nicht ohne und macht spass


----------



## marioschreiber (1. Oktober 2003)

Kein Vergleich zur Spinnrute!
50er machen schon richtig gut Rabatz!


----------



## marioschreiber (1. Oktober 2003)




----------



## Ace (1. Oktober 2003)

schöne Pic´s Mario...den gleichen Himmel hatte ich hier im tiefen Binnenland.
Wie gern wär ich da anner Küste gewesen.


----------



## Truttafriend (1. Oktober 2003)

total schöne Bilder Mario. Hab mir eins als Desktop eingerichtet, wenn es dein Copyright erlaubt#h


----------



## Matrix (1. Oktober 2003)

Moin Fischbox,
also nun Dahme bzw Dahmeshövt ?? Ab wann seit ihr denn so da ??

@MichiHH
kannst du mir morgen dann ein Autogramm in meine Septemberausgabe des Blinkers geben ??:q  Nicht schlecht der Zander#r


----------



## marioschreiber (1. Oktober 2003)

@Truttafriend: #6


----------



## theactor (1. Oktober 2003)

HI,

@MichaelB & Fischbox: AGGI AGGI AGGI ! Alles klar, wenn Ihr partout nicht wollt, dass ich an die Küste komme... ARGH!!   

Aber, Fischbox: ich, wir (MichiHH) oder wir (Michi&Micha) kommen. Wir rufen Dich mal an wenn wir losfahren um zu checken wo Du /Ihr bist/seid! 

@Dorschdiggler: das finde ich jetzt ziemlich sehr schade... :r  
Aber: ab wann hast Du Urlaub? MichaelB & MIchiHH und the-bleibmirmitführernvomhals-tor werden zw. dem 20-22. vermehrt an der Küste erscheinen!

@Marioschreiber: HAMMER-Bilder!!!

KÜSTEEE!!

Grüße,
the-sagohilftauchnixmehr-tor #h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (1. Oktober 2003)

> den gleichen Himmel hatte ich hier im tiefen Binnenland


 :q :q ...sorry Ace, aber der Vergleich hinkt doch arg :q 

und Urlaub lieber Sönke habe ich morgen nach Feierabend :q :q ....und wenn ich hier so lese, dann juckt es mich gewaltig, alles in den Schreibtisch zu müllen und um 17:00 Uhr direkt ans Wasser zu toben....:r


----------



## Andreas Michael (1. Oktober 2003)

Sehr Schöne Bilders haste gemacht und das gibt hoffnung für die Brandung denn mit der Fliegenrute kommt man ja nicht soweit oder haste eine super lange Wathose 

50ziger machen auch anner spinne schon richtig rabatz wobei du mit der Flifi klar im vorteil bist meine wegen bremsen alles schön gelassen zwischen den fingels regulieren hätte ich ja auch lust zu aber seitdem mir eine Fliege durch meinen übermut mit samt widerhaken inne schulter hing fass ich son teil net mehr an!! hat ganz schön AUA gemacht


----------



## Dorschdiggler (1. Oktober 2003)

Hey Mario....warum denn so bescheiden ???
War doch ein schöner Brocken :q


----------



## MichaelB (2. Oktober 2003)

Moin,

@all-3th-oktober-fisher: viel Spaß und vor allem viel Petri! :m 

@MichiHH/theactor: ich habe jetzt definitv die ersten drei Tage in KW43 Urlaub, da wird was gehn :z :z :z  endlich wieder Salzwasser :l :l :l 

Gruß
Michael

P.S.: na was hab ich für ein Glück, ich hab auch ein Avatar abbekommen das genau so aussieht wie ich :g


----------



## theactor (2. Oktober 2003)

HI,

@MichaelB: hast Du...? Warum stellst Du es dann nicht ein?!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




themutator#h


----------



## Fischbox (2. Oktober 2003)

Letzter Windcheck wurde gerade gemacht! Westliche Richtungen um 3 ist angesagt. Ich werde so gegen 17 Uhr mit Kai in Dahme sein. Haltet die Ohren steif, wir sehen uns anne Küste#h :z :z #h !!!


----------



## Andreas Michael (2. Oktober 2003)

Viel Spass euch Ostsee junkies und immer schön den Wind im Auge behalten.

Viele schöne Fische sollt Ihr fangen dann haben  die daheim gebliebenen auch was davon die Armen ab morgen darf ich auch wieder 3 Tage Ostsee luft schnuppern


----------



## Matrix (2. Oktober 2003)

Moin Fischbox,
btte dran denken, nicht direkt nach Dahme fahren !! Wir sollten in Dahmeshöved angeln (ruhige Steilküste und ein schönes Riff)
Wenn du die Ecke nicht kennst, frag einfach wie du zum Leuchtturm kommst. Dort sind definitiv bessere Stellen, zumal in Dahme immer sehr viele Taucher im Wasser sind.

Gruß
Jan
Ps: Wind sieht gut aus..schräg Ablandig/quer zum Strand..das riecht nach:s


----------



## Broesel (2. Oktober 2003)

tja Jungs, dann wünsch ich Euch auf jedenfall viel Paß und  dicke Fischlis. Ich darf leider heut Nacht noch arbeiten...<seufzl>..:c


----------



## Dorschdiggler (2. Oktober 2003)

> aber ich habe dieses Wochenende definitv keinen fahrbahren (motorisieten) Untersatz


 ....hey Dirk...wie sieht es denn am Sonntag früh aus.... bin mir zwar noch nicht ganz sicher, aber weil ich morgen wohl nicht ganz so lange kann, wollte ich evtl. am Samstag abend, oder Sonntag früh nochmal los.... da kommt sicher auch noch jemand gerne mit (gelle Andreas :q )......


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (2. Oktober 2003)

So,Südlicht und ich sind zurück von der Küste.
Ich hatte nix und Eric einen kl. Dorsch.Die Bedingungen waren heute ganz anders als gestern.
Ententeich und jede Menge Futter im Wasser.
Außer uns waren noch da: Fischbox und sein Cousin Kai, matrix, und später theactor und michaelHH.

Ein genauerer Bericht wird sicher von Thomas kommen.
Wir fanden es toll mal wieder einige AB´ler "LIVE" zu treffen.
It´s nice, isn´t it  :q  und soweit möglich werden wir (Ich) beim nächsten Mal gerne wieder mit von der Partie sein.

Grüße Eric und Stephan


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (2. Oktober 2003)

@ Vossi . Wir sind Sonntach auch mit dabei - wo wollen wir denn hin ?

Gruß Stephan


----------



## Dorschdiggler (2. Oktober 2003)

Schade....ich hatte eigentlich gehofft, dass da jetzt endlich mal eine Fangmeldung von mindestens 70 cm Silber kommt :q ....naja, ich sehe schon...muss ich wieder alles rausreissen  :q


----------



## Dorschdiggler (2. Oktober 2003)

> wo wollen wir denn hin


 ... ich denke, dass kann ich Dir morgen ganz genau sagen..... Ich melde mich bevor ich wieder ins Binnenland verschwinde :q


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (2. Oktober 2003)

Fangmeldung haben wir leider nicht, aber ein schönes Pic :


----------



## Ace (2. Oktober 2003)

evtl....nur gaaaaaanz vielleicht klappt es ja das ich am Sonntag auch mitkann.


----------



## Zwergpirat (3. Oktober 2003)

@ Vossi, ich habe definitiv das ganze Wochenende Zeit. Ich schicke Dir `ne PN mit meiner Telefonnummer, dann können wir was abmachen.


----------



## theactor (3. Oktober 2003)

HI,

es war herrlich an der Küste! :z 
Ganz abgesehen davon, wieder nette Boardies kennengelernt zu haben waren die Bedingungen schon wirklich super!
MichiHH hat einen sehr schönen Dorsch gelandet, ich einen (aber zu klein). Matrix 5 (glaube ich?) und bei Fischbox und seinem Freund sind es zusammen nachher etliche gewesen. Aber das wird Thomas sicherlich noch schreiben.

@Stephan & südlicht: Vor Begeisterung im Wasser zu sein haben wir gar nicht mitbekommen, dass Ihr loswolltet.. ich hole nach: Auf Wiedersehen!   Danke für die "Platzeinweisung" und ich hoffe, bis bald wieder am Wasser!

@Broesel & Dorschdiggler: Schad', dass Ihr nicht da wart  

Bin gespannt auf die Bilder,
Grüße,
Sönke #h


----------



## Meerforellenfan (3. Oktober 2003)

ich weiß zwar nicht wo ihr wart aber ich war in Dahmeshöved und siehe da auch einen netten boardie getroffen(die anscheinend überall) 

die jungs fischten dort schon seit mittag und hatten einige nachläufer und dann und wann sprang auch mal eine mefo herum aber das wars dann auch
ich hatte erst nach einbruch der dunkelheit einige dorsch wobei der kleinste handlang und der größte gerade 45 hatte also nix besonderes
wer auch immer mit dem belly draussen herumpaddelte das abschlagen hörte ich bis ans ufer

mal schauen ob am wochende nicht doch noch was geht


----------



## Dorschdiggler (3. Oktober 2003)

..So...ich bin dann von meinem Vormittagstrip auch wieder zurück....
Bedingt durch den Nebel heute morgen, habe ich fast 45 min. länger gebraucht als sonst.....
egal...als ich eintraf, ging schon die Sonne auf





so etwas sieht man auch nicht so oft....Wie ich finde ein richtig geiler Sonnenaufgang...

Tja...und dann schlendere ich so am Strand entlang...und wen entdecke ich da 
fliegenschwingender Weise ???




Genau....Fischbox und Kai....
Wir haben bis gegen 10:00 Uhr gemeinsam gefischt, ein paar kleine (wirklich ganz kleine) Hornhechte 
gefangen und wieder entlassen und dann machten sich die Beiden auf die Heimreise...
Ich hatte gegen halb zwölf noch zwei Gefärbte...Völlig unerwartet eigentlich....die müssen direkt nebeneinander gestanden haben, denn das ganze ging innerhalb von zwei drei Minuten über die Bühne....Naja, wenigstens Mefo ....
Und nächstes Mal sind sie dann silbern #h #h


----------



## marioschreiber (5. Oktober 2003)

Heute von 16.00 bis 21.00 Uhr !
Nix erwischt, aber trotzdem schön !!! :l


----------



## Broesel (5. Oktober 2003)

@Mario,

das ist ja eine absolut geniale Aufnahme. Hast da, wo der regenbogen ins Wasser geht, deine Rute reingehalten? Da soll doch immer ein großer Schatz liegen...am Ende des Regenbogens... :q


----------

